# Rust repair



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

I need to repair some areas of rust on my '69 GTO convertible and am not sure if it's something I should attempt. Money is in very short supply for repairs. Any suggestions would be helpful. There are two quarter sized areas, bubbles under paint, on the hood. These are not through yet and obviously show poor body prep by previous owner. The next area is along the top of the windshield frame. The areas are where the top meets the frame. I am not sure of the proper way to replace the viny that covers that area or where to obtain the vinyl if I do the work. The other area is the trunk pan but that is something I won't even attempt to replace. What are the best products available to do the work? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Suthin Man, If you are selling the car, I would tell the buyer about the need for repair. Some guys would rather pay a little less for the car, and have thier own shop do the repair....or do it themself. Sometimes when you start poking around in rust, and under vinyl, you "open up a can of worms" and find a very expensive repair. If you are in Georgia, ask Randy (05GTO) where to get stuff. He is very knowledgable, and in the area......Good Luck, Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The bubbling paint needs to come off and taken down to the bare metal. Any spidering or fingers of rust coming off the main spot need to be sanded out to the ends. Then it should be treated with something that will neutralize the rust so it doesn`t get any worse or come right back. Then primmered and painted.
It`s pretty late in the year now, but I`ve herd some people getting minor stuff like this done for free at the local high school who will take the car on as a class project. I wouldn`t feel right about leaving my baby with a bunch of high schoolers though.


----------



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

*Rust*

Thanks for the suggestions. Yes I do have the car up for sale and have been very up front with the needs of the car to any prospective buyers. If the car doesn't sell then by doing the work I will have gotten a little closer to having it in the condition I want. I really do want to keep it but other factors in my life say sell. If it sells good and if it doesn't then good.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Like Rukee said the area will have to be taken to bare metal,to treat rust I use a product that you can find at any automotive paint store called OSPHO.


----------



## fredjchavez (Apr 21, 2008)

Was wondering if one could describe way(s) or products to neutralize surface rust (particularly on areas not or lightly painted (upper areas of parts such as inside trunk, upper inside quarters), trunk pan, etc. 

I do understand that if there are holes or bubbles, that requires much more than neutralization but would about hidden/ moist areas that arent well projected with surface rust?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On treating rust;

The best way is to dip in an acid bath, rinse, dry and immediately coat with a direct to metal sealer/primer.

My 66 was sandblasted and the project went on hold for a few months, I noticed several areas that were turning black from rust. After a few months I purchased a product called ospho which is also an acid based chemical and treated all of the bare metal. After the treatrment the car was sanded using 80 grit with a DA sander. Then I sprayed the car with a high quality DTM primer and started the body work.

Good luck,


----------

